# First Responders Fishing Tournament



## CSB (Jun 22, 2006)

*Date/Time: *Wednesday, May 30, 2018 5:30 am - 2:00pm
*Place : **Pasadena Convention Center *7902 Fairmont Parkway, Pasadena, TX 77507
*Phone*: *Pasadena Convention Center *(281) 487-4331
*Web*: www.firstrespondersfishingtournament.com & Facebook
*ALL FORMS CAN BE DOWNLOADED OFF THE WEBSITE ALONG WITH ENTRY *

*Time:* There is no morning check-in. Weigh-in will start at *12:00pm and ends at 2:00pm* sharp. *You may not begin fishing until 5:30am and you must be in line by 2:00pm with fish in hand for weigh in. No exceptions. Allow time for delays getting back to weigh-in.*

*Qualifications:* All participants, to be eligible for this competition, trophy awards, cash awards and door prizes, must be a full-time, part-time, reserve, retired Peace Officer, DEA, ICE, Customs, CIA, Fireman full time, part time, and volunteer, all branches of Military or EMT personnel, or civilian guest (three per boat), providing one (1) team member meets the qualifications to fish in the tournament. Note: Corporate sponsors may fish without a qualified entrant in the boat. If you have questions about eligibility or the rules please give one of the directors a call.

*Teams:* Teams will consist of up to 4 persons. Teams with more than 4 persons are eligible for individual awards only.

*Note:* Anyone who has guided in the last 2 years, or is currently working as a guide, is eligible to participate in the Open Division *only and does not need to meet tournament entry qualifications. Anyone may fish the Open Division.*

*Registration: *The registration form must be mailed in or delivered no later than Wednesday, May 23, 2018. Registration fee will be $60 per person. No money will be refunded after Friday, May 25, 2018. Any registration received after Wednesday, May 23, 2018 will only be accepted with a $5 per person late fee and will be accepted until tournament day. If you do not know who will fish with you, register and send your entry fee before the deadline. You may fill in your team memberâ€™s later.

*Weather: *Due to the logistics of a tournament this size, it is almost impossible to reschedule due to weather. But, if the weather gets to a degree of being dangerous the tournament will be rescheduled at a later date. Please keep the tournament directors Steve Brown and Epi Garzaâ€™s phone numbers with you during the tournament hours. If we believe the weather could be a factor, we will be putting information on our phones with up to date information. If we do not answer, please take time to listen to the message. Please consider that the tournament is not just about fishing when decisions are made about cancelation and reschedule. Four hours of fishable weather will constitute a tournament.

* Tournament Directors*
Stephen Brown (713)724-9939 
 EpiGarza (832)646-9284
[email protected] [email protected]


----------

